

Startup 125: Term Sheet - Liquidation Preferences - jag
http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1003

======
jag
This is the second in a series of posts about VC term sheets. After valuation,
Liquidation Preferences can be very dilutive. Liquidation Preferences sound
like a preference for who has the right to drink from the water cooler first.
And metaphorically, that is correct. They say who drinks from the proceeds
from the sale of a company first.

